# Lat pulls facing away from the machine



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wanna try these out. how do you set up for them??


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Walk to lat pull down machine

Turn around

Sit

Pull bar


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Walk to lat pull down machine
> 
> Turn around
> 
> ...


5. Realise It's pointless, repeat steps 2 and 3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Millions has been spent making these machines as they are so if facing the wrong way was better then why isnt a company making such machines .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

why the f*ck would it make a difference which way you sit


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> why the f*ck would it make a difference which way you sit


There would be a slight difference in the angle of the movement, whether that would lead to any significant difference in muscle recruitment n all that jazz I doubt very much.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like it would put the shoulders in a less than favourable position


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it just targets the lats better as you're normally using your whole body to hold yourself under those roller pads. When you switch it round, you have to take the weight right down and focus on your technique a lot more otherwise you'd go flying up in the air.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> I think it just targets the lats better as you're normally using your whole body to hold yourself under those roller pads. When you switch it round, you have to take the weight right down and focus on your technique a lot more otherwise you'd go flying up in the air.


move the seat down or the roller pads up , atleast then you will look a fanny for doing light weights but not a complete bellend for facing the wrong way .


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I think it just targets the lats better as you're normally using your whole body to hold yourself under those roller pads. When you switch it round, you have to take the weight right down and focus on your technique a lot more otherwise you'd go flying up in the air.


do you use the roller pads? I don`t.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do you use the roller pads? I don`t.


If you're lifting over your bodyweight you tend to fly up in the air if you don't lol


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

rectus said:


> I think it just targets the lats better as you're normally using your whole body to hold yourself under those roller pads. When you switch it round, you have to take the weight right down and focus on your technique a lot more otherwise you'd go flying up in the air.


Would disagree. The tiniest bit of hip flexion is required to stop you getting pulled around and you should be lifting with enough control not to get yanked up out of the seat.

I don't budge an inch on lat pull downs.

Personally unless you find doing your wide grip pull ups behind your head....you know what I just don't see the point. The only other merit a pull down has is for trying to fashion some sort of pull over at best.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> If you're lifting over your bodyweight you tend to fly up in the air if you don't lol


weight 78KG and pull 70KG so your probably right - always wondered what they were actually there for.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

why would you want to do them facing the other way?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> weight 78KG and pull 70KG so your probably right - always wondered what they were actually there for.


Also depends on how the pullies are geared up I think... one machine is never the same as another.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Walk to lat pull down machine
> 
> Turn around
> 
> ...


repped


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

just wanted to try them for a change on close grip pulldowns and heard them mentioned a few times. can provide a better angle for contraction for some apparently


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

anyway my lat machine aint suited to them and felt like i was being stabbed in the back so stuck to the usual :tongue:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

BennyC said:


> Would disagree. The tiniest bit of hip flexion is required to stop you getting pulled around and you should be lifting with enough control not to get yanked up out of the seat.
> 
> I don't budge an inch on lat pull downs.


The trouble is that the lat pulldown machine is infamous for shocking technique. The weight normally gets stacked on heavy and a rock back and forth like they're strengthening the "Y" for "YMCA" on a Sat night in a gay club.


----------

